# Solved: HTML code For image Slide show /changing images



## the Banker

I need an image tool.
The HTML code:

What it must do...

It must display images in sequence or revolving.

images must be displayed in the same frame.

I just need the code, "for a 'slide show"

Thanks in advance..


----------



## Tact

sounds like you might want some flash.

like this?
http://www.flshow.net/

i dont know the names of any others or what the popular ones might be so i had to google it.


----------



## the Banker

Thank you very much for your promt reply.

It is sincerely appreciated.

I will try it and resolve the tread if it is suited.

Thanks again.


----------



## SVTCobraLTD

You could also create a slideshow in photoshop and upload the gif file.


----------



## tony oh

You can download a whole slideshow here....bit of jquery but it's all explained well.
http://jonraasch.com/blog/a-simple-jquery-slideshow

And this looks a good resource:
http://speckyboy.com/2009/06/03/15-amazing-jquery-image-galleryslideshow-plugins-and-tutorials/


----------



## the Banker

Thanks Guys !!

It all looks fantastic !

i will see it i can make it work..


----------



## -Fabez-

Depending on what you want the slideshow to do, you can use a variety of tool's and programming languages. If you want a simple slideshow, then Javascript, Php, Html, etc would suffice, however if you are planning to create a slideshow with a large amount of visual effects then it you might need to use software such as Adobe Flash, etc.


----------



## the Banker

I wish to express my sincere gratefullness and appreciation to all that contributed to the thread.

I have it up and running in testing phase.

Small bugs to sort, with relation to picture size.

AND i have the best one ! 

Incredible thanks guys !

:up:


----------

